# استفسار بشان الكواشف



## abkk (26 مارس 2010)

الأخوه الأعزاء ممكن تفيدوني مشكورين
ماهو النوع والطريقة الموصى بها للكواشف detectors لكي تستخدم في قنوات الكيابل الكهربائية الأرضية underground cable channel.

حيث أنه تواجهنا مشاكل مع كاشف (الدخان) بسبب الأتربة والغبار.

:73:كواشف اللهب والحريق ستكون خيار غير وارد نظراً لحساسية الموقع. 

مع ذكر المراجع مشكوراً reverences
:87:


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (27 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز ممكن ان توضح لنا اكثر 
كواشف اللهب والحريق ستكون خيار غير وارد نظراً لحساسية الموقع ,وماهى حساسية الموقع على الطبيعة ,ماحجم القنوات الارضية (الابعاد),لانه كل مكان له طبيعة فى تركيب الاجهزة للحماية ضد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## sayed00 (28 أبريل 2010)

check NFPA 850

normaly used heat/smoke compine detection system and sprinkler system


----------



## khaledanisjo (30 أبريل 2010)

الكواشف الحرارية هي الحل الامثل في مثل هذه الحالات التي يشكو البعض منها خاصة مصانع الاخشاب والاثاث

والبعض يقوم بتركيب كواشف حرارية ودخانية في آن واحد

اما الآن فقد فانه يوجد كواشف دخانية لا تتأثر بالاغبرة ويمكن التحكم بدرجة حساسيتها وهي الحل الافضل لكل الذين يعانون من هذه المشكلة


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (3 مايو 2010)

الأخ الكريم صاحب السؤال :
الحل الأمثل لحماية مسارات الكابلات هواستخدام ما يعرف بكاشف الحرارة الخطى Linear Heat Detector وهو عبارة عن كابل يتكون من موصلين شديدى الصلابة مجدولين Twistedوالعازل لهما نوع من البوليمر الذى ينصهر عند درجة حرارة معينة مما يسبب تلامس الموصلين نتيجة لشدة العزم بينهما وبالتالى إرسال إشارة بذك.
ويمكن مراقبة هذه الإشارة على منطقة إنذار فى لوحات الحريق التقليدية Conventional أو مراقبتها عن طريق Monitor Module فى الأنظمة المعنونة Addressable . كما أنه يوجد أيضا من نفس نوعيات الكواشف تلك وحدات تقدير Evaluation Kit والتى تقوم بتحديد المسافة التى حدث عندها الإنذار وكذلك توفيرإشارات أخرى للمراقبة وخلافه.​


----------

